# Behaviours to discourage in kids...and how?



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I need some help.  my two boys are little brats, and I don't know how to make them stop. 
Whenever I sit down they are constantly jumping and trying to get on top of me, and now they're getting bigger and they CAN. 
I dont mind a cuddle in the lap but the jumping and pushing is bad. Josh got on my back today!!! 
So 
Also other than that, what kind of things should I try discourage them from doing, if possible? Thanks.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Bahahahahahahaha!

Sorry, but its completely normal kid behaviour. They love back surfing 

You can give them a little swat on the nose or push them away, pull their ear or squirt them with a water pistol. 

To be honest I tend to let them just be little brats until they are probably around 2 months old or so, then I expect them to start thinking and minding their manners.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

OMGG they are too heavy already! My poor back! 
And I should post photos of my legs from this afternoon. Top to bottom covered in muddy and poopy hoof prints.

They seem to not care, not matte how many times i knock them away with my elbow, they wanna jump all over. I was mainly concerned with them learning the bad behaviour and staying that way, but maybe they will "grow up" haha


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Just wait until you are all cleaned up and just have to quickly give them hay or water of something! They will tag team you and
you will be covered in little poopy footprints! I have given up going into the barn clean! 
They are just doing normal kid behavior. Annoying, but normal!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Hahaha! Yes, this is baby goat behavior. The only behavior I REALLY discourage is if they push or butt me with their heads. Then they get a firm "NO!" and ear yank. It's usually enough to make them walk away, then later they'll come back to play with better manners.

My kids are getting too big for the back surfing too, so I bump them off with my elbow.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sorry I dotn allow that behavior - leads to it being harder to curb later on. I push them off or use my knee if they try to jump up on me (like you would train a dog). I also say no and off, they can be trained. I also ignore them till they are on the ground and then I pet them and give them attention. If I want them on my lap I give them permission. They know when its ok and when its not


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

I have four 10-week old wethers that I have been reprimanding on this as well. Its cute when they are little ... When they jump on me I push them down and say no. Or bop them on the nose. One of them is a biter - not nibbling, but will bite. I grab his bottom lip and yank it. So far they are doing much better. Naughty little children!


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

I like nothing better than laying down across a bale of straw and getting a baby back massage. They get over it when they get big.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

Mine are 2 weeks old now. One of the doelings LOVES going for back rides on her momma. LOL So cute! Only thing my kids (6 of them!) are doing right now is mouth exploring. They like to suck on my clothes... and hand... and face... It's cute... but I'm already discouraging it. "No eating the humans!" LOL My boys both LOVE laptime. The triplet doelings aren't AS friendly, but we're trying to give them some extra attention, as they NEED to be friendly (they're all being sold). The human kids have already lost interest... so that's a lot of goat socializing for yours truly. :/ Oh well... makes for a nice break from other farm/garden chores.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

elchivito said:


> I like nothing better than laying down across a bale of straw and getting a baby back massage. They get over it when they get big.


this is way too cute! you have one that looks like he's got on white pants and black shoes!!! love that little one!

my buckling has plenty of OTHER places to jump on, so no back surfing for him! he does like to suck on my fingers now (new thing)...the other day he got my pinkie in his back teeth and chomped down. gave me a tiny little cut that's super painful (like a paper cut). stinker!


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

nchen7 said:


> this is way too cute! you have one that looks like he's got on white pants and black shoes!!! love that little one!


For the record they aren't mine, and that sure isn't ME.
They are cute. I found that on YouTube.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

This is totally normal and adorable, but it is something that will need to be dealt with before it gets too out of hand. something no one has mentioned yet is the water bottle! It's actually my favorite because I don't like to hit them or push them or tell at them. So, this works best for me.

What I do is I fill up a squirt bottle (they're cheap and I think you can get them just about anywhere) with water and vinegar. There is no real measurement, just to the point where you can really smell the vinegar. Spray it in their face when they are acting up, also say no or stop while doing this so that they relate the bad experience with that word. Before you know it you won't need the spray bottle anymore. You'll just say no and they'll listen. 

Also, vinegar repels ticks. Which is a plus!


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

DON'T let them jump on your back!! I made that mistake because I thought it was cute, and it is, when they weigh 15 pounds. But every time you bend over in the barn, even when they weigh 100 pounds, they still jump on your back and it is not cute!

Also, don't play butt with them or push on their heads...they continue that behavior through adulthood too.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

StaceyRosado said:


> sorry I dotn allow that behavior - leads to it being harder to curb later on. I push them off or use my knee if they try to jump up on me (like you would train a dog). I also say no and off, they can be trained. I also ignore them till they are on the ground and then I pet them and give them attention. If I want them on my lap I give them permission. They know when its ok and when its not


Absolutely. I also do not allow nibbling, anything remotely like headpushing or headbutting, or gate crowding.

I discourage each in different ways. Like nibbling or biting I pinch their lip and don't let go until they pull away, and I do it every single time.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> this is way too cute! you have one that looks like he's got on white pants and black shoes!!! love that little one!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for all your inputs guys. 

I actually haven't had a problem with head butting in the slightest. They don't even do it to each other??? Maybe when they get older. 
Josh is getting into a naughty habit of nipping me with his front chompers. 
Also I'm tried the ear grab thing but I can't get a very good hold and it doesn't seem to affect them? 
But I will try the water bottle today.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Okay, the ear grabbing is finally starting to take effect. Josh also has a very pink top lip from me squeezing it from his biting. 
He is actually being so sassy about it, acting like I'm a huge a$$ for grabbing his ears and lip when HE'S the one biting me. 

I feel bad, I don't wanna hurt my babies but the biting has to stop.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I do suggest you use a water gun instead of a spray bottle, since you may have to spray them with bug spray and you don't want them to see that as a punishment.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I spray them on the head with a antibacterial spray 2x a day for their heads and they don't flinch (i do it when they're distracted by a bottle) 
Do you think if I used a spray bottle on the squirt setting it would work


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

It's a different sound and feeling so I bet it would be fine.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

tomorrow they are definitely getting some squirts >:3


----------

